# Did you get a new bow this year?



## wolverines

Lets see it! Pics, list of accessories, reviews, bring 'em on...


----------



## wolverines

Xpadition Xcentric 60# 29.5"
Limbdriver Pro
Spot Hogg Fast Eddie XL 
Bee Stinger Xtreme 10.8


----------



## TheLionsFan

Will be in a few weeks and I'll have pics


----------



## bigal06

Hoyt Defiant Turbo Ridge Reaper 70# 27.5"

Ripcord Code Red

Axcel Accutouch Pro

Bee Stinger Extreme 10.8

I didn't have the Bee Stinger set up on at the time of the pics.


----------



## Joe Archer

:bouncy:


Joe Archer said:


> Santa was good to me this year!
> Still have to pinch myself to believe it.
> Sweet shooting bow for sure ..... especially compared to my 1997 Darton!
> *
> Anyone else get new toys for Christmas?
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *


Mathews
*NO CAM HTX™*
Love the bow! 
Scavenged my Simms stabilizer, and Truglow sight (purchased last year) from the Darton, and the Silent Solution from a retired bow. 
Shooting 30 inch Carbon "Mayhem" arrows right now. Will compare Thunderhead 100's shot with the Mayhem's and the old XX75 2215's... Whichever shoots with field tips and hits the golf ball at 50 yards kills my next deer.
<----<<<


----------



## stickbow shooter

Picked up this Mathews Halon 6 last week. It's sweet.


----------



## Tail-Chaser

Matthews halon
HHA optimizer sight
Had a trophy ridge HXL limb driven drop away and had way too many problems with it. Took it back and went with a wisker biscuit for now.


----------



## wolverines

Tail-Chaser said:


> View attachment 209705
> Matthews halon
> HHA optimizer sight
> Had a trophy ridge HXL limb driven drop away and had way too many problems with it. Took it back and went with a wisker biscuit for now.


Chrck out the Limbdriver or Hamskea rests.


----------



## Tail-Chaser

wolverines said:


> Chrck out the Limbdriver or Hamskea rests.


Thanks will do!


----------



## Chevyguy28

Prime One STX 36


----------



## 454casull

Chevyguy28 said:


> View attachment 210016
> 
> Prime One STX 36


Whoa! Full on target guy are we now? I wish they offered a complete blackout, cams included, on their hunting models. Got some mass hanging from that bad boy!


----------



## kneedeep

Awesome bow chevyguy!

My son loves his!


----------



## bad466




----------



## Chevyguy28

454casull said:


> Whoa! Full on target guy are we now? I wish they offered a complete blackout, cams included, on their hunting models. Got some mass hanging from that bad boy!


Yep! Kinda went full target this year, enjoy shooting so much that I just couldn't settle on having one bow. Not sure what I had hanging out back but the number 14 keeps popping out at me....


----------



## ScrubBuck

My new toy:









Mathews Halon 6!! 29/70#


----------



## casscityalum

New to me. 

Elite Synergy 

Stokerized stable spot hog site and the deep six fmj arrows. Can't wait to get it in the woods this fall.


----------



## Pieter

Picked up the 2016 Hoyt PowerMax. New to bows and wanted something reasonably priced and solid for years to come. Eli at Gauthier's Archery in Traverse City helped me get set up and dialed to 20 yards. Now, practice practice practice! Looking forward to honing my skills before fall!


----------



## TheLionsFan

Finally got my Xpedition Xcentric the other day from DDH Outdoors. HIGHLY recommend. What a dream to shoot. Everything about this bow just screams perfection. 










Xcentric 6
QAD HDX
Trophy Ridge React Sight
Dead Center Archery Dead Silent Stabilizer


----------



## Martin Looker

yup, got a hickory stave and some string and made my own


----------



## john decker

went and got ahold of hoppy at ddh outdoors also.have a 60lb xpedition exception in realtree on its way.should be getting it setup in the next few days.shooting one at tims it seemed small,lite and quiet but that's comparing it to my E35.will be putting a 2013 elite pulse up for sale shortly if anyone is looking for a fast used bow,its 60lb,28"mods.


----------



## FishKilla419

Chris Kyle edition Bowtech prodigy


----------



## Prouder02

Mathews nocam htr 
Beestinger 8in hunter 
Truglo rival hunter 3 pin 
Easton axis 340 with grim reaper razor tips 
View attachment 228749


----------



## WMIBOWHUNTER

View attachment 228751

Diamond Outlaw

sent from NASA


----------



## rob0311

View attachment 228829
Bear Kodiak hunter, 45#@28", 2117 eastons, 150 gr woodsman elite hand sharpened, nocturnal nocks


----------

